# Red Cap - Sofia Licona



## Carole Mourad (Jun 19, 2019)

don’t know where to post this: I am 84 and from Cape Cod....not a city girl....I was in Pen Station with a large suit case and no idea how to find the train to Providence......I was extremely upset and Miss Licona came over, calmed me down and not only got me to the right area, she helped me on the train and made sure I had a seat! I wish there was a way to reach the person in charge of the red caps so I can tell them of my experience...


----------



## pennyk (Jun 19, 2019)

Here is a link from the Amtrak website to contact them by email. 
https://www.amtrak.com/contact-us/email.html

You could also phone them at 1-800-872-7245 and pass on the information.


----------

